# new visa requirements and application fee



## elainy (Jan 30, 2013)

Last year JULY the Bristish Embassy has new rules for Visa Application.
I just want to be informed of the new requirements they implemented
on spouses or partners for visa application. How much does it
cost right now the application. I haven't process anything as of this
moment but if I decided to go through with my application at least
I have the knowledge of certain papers that I need to comply.
I would be very delighted for any information that you can impart.
Thank you so much...


elainy


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Elainy,

Fees and charges change and are even different at times depending on the circumstances. To get current information though, I would suggest contacting the British embassy online or their Immigration department in the country where you would be going.
Your husband/fiancee would most likely be responsible for the paperwork as well as any fees for it and for your visa.


Gene


----------

